# Fallout New Vegas...7 days...



## InfoBurner (Oct 14, 2010)

It seems all the problems with F3 have been addressed.
There's a new companion wheel, crafting and survival skills, weapons mods, Iron sights, factions and reputation with factions, gambling and some wicked, up close and personal VAT's animations.
But it's hardcore mode that's really getting me moist. My post apocalyptic fantasies are, now, one step closer to fruition.

My GF is sure to dump me, she's not seen me disappear into an xbox, properly, yet


----------



## The Groke (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking forward to it too...just wish they had updated the engine a bit - it sure is looking ugly these days, especially the characters.

Ah well - it will be modded back to beauty soon enough on the PC.


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2010)

7 days?  I thought it was out at the end of November   If not, that's the first time I've ever heard of a release date being brought forward!

ETA: Blimey no it seems like I'm muddled


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2010)

Just ordered this. No social life for me for a bit...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2010)

My mate has got this to review, im gonna go have a play sometime this week...... Ive never played any fallout before, but i like the look of it


----------



## creak (Oct 19, 2010)

I need to finish 3 before I can justify getting this, which is taking forever. I got the Explorer perk at level 20 and have made it my mission to visit every single location in the game before I finish the main story... it's taking a while


----------



## bmd (Oct 19, 2010)

It's already out to 'review'. Played the tutorial bit, which was more polished than the first one and the story is looking more interesting than the first one imo. 

Quite liked the intro where 



Spoiler: Fallout New Vegas



you get shot in the face and thrown in a grave.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2010)

i get my copy on friday. i get made redundant the next week. i foresee a wasted couple of months.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2010)

has anybody got a decent price for this?  best I have so far is £34.99 of you pre-order from Blockbuster.  You get £23 worth of vouchers too, but they don't look much cop, some money off pre-owned games and some free rentals though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 19, 2010)

Have it on pre-order with the vault dweller's pack pre-order in-game bonus (i.e. armoured vault overalls, modified 10mm pistol, and water bottle, the latter will come in handy for hardcore mode)......

I'm greatly looking forward to this. 

My wife, however, isn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2010)

got mine for 37.69. is that 'decent'?


----------



## creak (Oct 19, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> (i.e. armoured vault overalls, modified 10mm pistol


 
What other in-game bonuses could you get for pre-ordering? Those items will be useless after an hour or two of gameplay.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 19, 2010)

creak said:


> What other in-game bonuses could you get for pre-ordering? Those items will be useless after an hour or two of gameplay.


 
um, nothing, but they are unique items, and its slightly cheaper (i.e. I paid 25 quid for the pc version) than buying it on release day I think.  Apparently going by reviews getting good armour is difficult, so mebbe they'll be useful for a fair bit longer...


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2010)

creak said:


> What other in-game bonuses could you get for pre-ordering? Those items will be useless after an hour or two of gameplay.



you can get different packs but they're all pretty much the same (i.e. the "caravan pack" has lightweight leather armour and a shotgun)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2010)

downloading it as we speak, if I like , il buy it on friday. Will report back later, its getting good reviews, saying its much the same as the last one but thats not really a problem


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2010)

I might wait till Xmas I think...


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 20, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> downloading it as we speak, if I like , il buy it on friday. Will report back later, its getting good reviews, saying its much the same as the last one but thats not really a problem


 
dunno, a fair few of the reviews say it's a lot more like Fallout 1 and 2 in a fallout 3 engine... so a more intelligent, better written, more rpg-y version of Fallout 3. That's good enough for me


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> dunno, a fair few of the reviews say it's a lot more like Fallout 1 and 2 in a fallout 3 engine... so a more intelligent, better written, more rpg-y version of Fallout 3. That's good enough for me


 
Which is exactly what us old-school Fallout fans want (and who they should be trying to please foremost IMO!) - the decent engine/graphics/1st+3rd person options of Fallout 3 and the old-style storytelling and depth of its predecessors.

I am downloading it from Steam now (think it's the 'caravan pack', although tbh preorder bonuses tend to become irrelevant shortly after fans start releasing mods, there will be better armour within a week I'm sure!) and can't wait   Anyone know what hour of Friday morning I'll be able to play it?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2010)

i'm tempted  but  i have a huge backlog  and i just know  i can pick it up later with all the add ons


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 21, 2010)

Epona said:


> Which is exactly what us old-school Fallout fans want (and who they should be trying to please foremost IMO!) - the decent engine/graphics/1st+3rd person options of Fallout 3 and the old-style storytelling and depth of its predecessors.
> 
> I am downloading it from Steam now (think it's the 'caravan pack', although tbh preorder bonuses tend to become irrelevant shortly after fans start releasing mods, there will be better armour within a week I'm sure!) and can't wait   Anyone know what hour of Friday morning I'll be able to play it?


 
I think 00:01 Friday morning, probably.  Yeah I'm looking forward to it. I like what I hear about things like replacing global good/evil fame, with local group by group reputation, and it returning to the fallout 1 and 2 cannon with zander root, and geckos, and lots of pop culture references (if you choose the wild wasteland trait) like being able to buy Rick Deckard's gun...


----------



## Dandred (Oct 21, 2010)

Only about five hours in and I really like it. Seems like at step up from FO3.

Not bugs yet but the forums are full of people complaining as usual. 

Hardcore mode is mental.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2010)

how come you have it? have you an advance copy?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 21, 2010)

See location


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2010)

do the rest of the world get it before us? NOT FAIR!


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> I think 00:01 Friday morning, probably.


 
Apparently sometime between 2 and 3am, looks like I'll be pulling an all-nighter (which let's face it I tend to do anyway  )


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> do the rest of the world get it before us? NOT FAIR!


 
Yeah we are a few days later - US release was on the 19th I think.  It could be worse, I remember in days gone by games might come out here a couple of MONTHS after US release - waiting for NWN was particularly trying iirc...

Edit to add: I just checked and it was a 15 day wait for NWN, seemed like an eternity though....


----------



## Dandred (Oct 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how come you have it? have you an advance copy?


 
I have the internezt and torrents


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2010)

Dandred said:


> I have the internezt and torrents


 
can you download games on consoles? or do you have a PC?


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2010)

Is anyone else going slightly insane waiting the next few hours for this?  I've been super-excited about it ever since it was announced and I'm now at the point where I can't concentrate on anything else, like a kiddie on xmas eve....


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2010)

nah, my copy is coming tomorrow, but i won't play it til monday probably


----------



## InfoBurner (Oct 21, 2010)

Pick it up tomorrow morn. Full day at work, then a 40th birthday bash. 
Gonna have to resist the temptation of christening it whilst bevvied.
But I'll probably awake on Saturday to find I've created a right, fuckin', spud, as my character.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 21, 2010)

After reading the IGN review today I'm not sure if I'll get it despite Fallout 3 being one of my favourite games ever.

The last paragraph didn't fill me with confidence :

"Fallout: New Vegas uses the same engine as Fallout 3 and comes with the same technical issues. Animations have no weight to them, lip synching ranges from good to non-existent and the artificial intelligence is dumber than a rock. More often than not you'll run across an enemy or ally who just can't seem to figure out how to get around that corner. These flubs are certainly humorous, but the choppy framerate and terrible load times are no laughing matter. Load times on consoles range from annoying to downright painful, ranging from 30 seconds to two minutes. New Vegas can run smoothly, but also slows down or freezes intermittently, so save often."


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2010)

Well the game engine is the same as Fallout 3 - which shouldn't come as any surprise, because they've always said since it was announced that it was going to use that engine - so yes the same issues with pathfinding and all that other guff as existed in FO3 will be in FONV too, and graphically it looks like a 2008 game rather than a 2010 game.

But really, so what?  It's not a step back from FO3, so if you enjoyed that I can't see why you would consider not getting FONV just because they didn't use a new engine   Personally I couldn't give a shit about most of those 'issues', when lip-synching becomes more important to me than gameplay I'll know that I've lost the plot.
And fans of the original Fallout games are raving about it.  I can't wait.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 21, 2010)

well, I've got the flipping game, but can't even install it yet.... but I'd agree with Epona.... if it's only 75% as good as the original fallouts I'll be very happy....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2010)

Same here. I played Fallout 3 all the way through twice so I'd be very happy with more of the same.


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> well, I've got the flipping game, but can't even install it yet....


 
Countdown to EU release time here


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 21, 2010)

Epona said:


> Countdown to EU release time here



thanks... might be best to just set off the install when I get up tomorrow so I can return from work to it...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 21, 2010)

Silly fucking time to release a game. A week before payday. Tsk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2010)

people's paydays differ, i got paid last week! it's all gone already mind.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> can you download games on consoles? or do you have a PC?


 
I'm sure there are torrents already up for 360 and ps3 but I'm on  a PC.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2010)

i don't get how that would work. how would you upload a console game?


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how would you upload a console game?



With a PC or mac


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2010)

*Possible spoilers* although I've tried not to be too specific about the details...










My initial review - fucking awesome!  I am not disappointed.  I don't know where I am supposed to be going, I'm out of shotgun ammo (tire iron shit against geckos), at about 1/4 of my HP and down to my last stimpak, leg crippled due to stepping on a mine when I accidentally wandered into a hostile camp stumbling about at dusk, and dehydrated (playing hardcore mode which is good, I usually have to download survival mods, I am glad they included it in the vanilla game!) and I've just found a town hoping to find shelter and somewhere to stock up and there are people bloody shooting at me!!! Fucking bastards!  I already failed one quest that I hadn't even got yet, I heard a big explosion and got a quest failed notice onscreen, I guess someone important to the quest got blown up.

Loving it


----------



## Dandred (Oct 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't get how that would work. how would you upload a console game?


 
All it is is a DVD. Can you work out how it can be done now?


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2010)

^ a bit unnecessarily sarcastic tbh, I've not owned a console since the '70s Atari I had as a kid which had those slot in cartridges and I know nothing about how modern consoles work despite being quite savvy when it comes to PC hardware and software.  It was a fair question from OU and all it needed was a straight answer.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 22, 2010)

I didn't think that was overly sarcastic........

After all he is waiting for the game on 360 (I guess)......must have noticed the disks at some point. 

Anyway back to this excellent game! 

Finding hardcore mode a little hard but I like the challenge!! 

Finding any guns to make repairs at the moment is bloody hard.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2010)

Is this out for the Xbox now then? Might get a copy today while I'm in town if I can.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2010)

W00t! Picking one up later this morning. Really looking forward to this. The last one kept me occupied for months.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2010)

Dandred said:


> I didn't think that was overly sarcastic........
> 
> After all he is waiting for the game on 360 (I guess)......must have noticed the disks at some point.



I am willing to accept that I may have misinterpreted your intent, I've been hovering around the Bethsoft FONV forum all day which has pretty much descended into all-out war and may have made me a tad more verbally defensive/combative than the norm   (hey, we should have a tin foil hat smiley!)



Dandred said:


> Anyway back to this excellent game!
> 
> Finding hardcore mode a little hard but I like the challenge!!
> 
> Finding any guns to make repairs at the moment is bloody hard.



Honestly I think I left the starting location way too early, I've died and reloaded so many times now, I probably shouldn't have set out across the Mojave at lvl 1 armed with 1 rifle and not much ammo.  I LOVE hardcore tho, although some folks are already saying it's not so much "hardcore mode", as "minor inconvenience mode" - oh well, you can't please everyone I guess! 

Great game


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking forward to regular updates on this thread. I loved Fallout 3.

Wil certainly get this when funds allow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2010)

Chester Copperpot;11168711[B said:
			
		

> ]Looking forward to regular updates on this thread.[/B] I loved Fallout 3.
> 
> Wil certainly get this when funds allow.


 
Me too - haven't played any of the Fallout games myself but spent hours watching Mr. QofG's play "Fallout 3" which he just loved. 

He will probably wait for a few weeks before purchasing as he has got a couple of games on the go (a Silent Hill one and summat else) which he wants to try and finish so that he can devote ALL his time to FalloutNV!

I shall miss listening to Danny Kaye singing "Civilization" though!!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 22, 2010)

I think the only reason my wife put up with me playing Fallout 3 was that she liked the music.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 22, 2010)

installed it just before leaving for work... and had a little play... which has led to this day dragging ever so slightly


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2010)

Like it a lot so far. I keep having to shoot Easy Pete five times in the head, though, simply for being called 'Easy Pete'. Sunny's dog keeps meeting a similar fate too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2010)

Spent 5 minutes stood in GAME the other day with the case in my hand debating whether to buy this. Thing is, I played F3 for all of about an hour before I got pissed off and never touched it again. 

1) I don't like first person perspective on a console
2) third person perspective in F3 was shit
3) I like a challenge, but I found F3 too annoying with the difficulty of finding ammo, of things breaking, etc.

I want to feel the FNV love, I really do. But I'm scared I won't like it.

Urban, will I like FNV?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 22, 2010)

1.) buy it for pc?
2.) ????
3) prof... sorry  i mean  on pc there are always cheats


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 1.) buy it for pc?
> 2.) ????
> 3) prof... sorry  i mean  on pc there are always cheats


 
1) 360, PS3, iMac.
2) ????
3) See above.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 22, 2010)

doesnt sound like youll have fun to be honest.


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Spent 5 minutes stood in GAME the other day with the case in my hand debating whether to buy this. Thing is, I played F3 for all of about an hour before I got pissed off and never touched it again.
> 
> 1) I don't like first person perspective on a console
> 2) third person perspective in F3 was shit
> ...


i'm quite surprised that you didn't like fallout 3.

i've just finished my third play through of the complete game, this time as an evil baddie, got all 20 bobbleheads as well 

it's the best fps that i've played, they're not really my favourite tbh. and it's got so much more as well. 

the main thing that worries me about the new one is that they've tried to go a bit too much like later gta's, with too much crammed in (whoa, you can gamble in this one!!!! ffs ). but, on the basis of the last one which has given me ~200 hours of gameplay now i suppose, it's got to be worth a look, when have saved me pennies up.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 22, 2010)

I've watched quite a few youtube videos of this today (bored at work) and some thing's not quite right.

Can't quite put my finger on it but it dosn't look a good as fallout 3. Even when you're on the strip everything looks a bit empty.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2010)

> i'm quite surprised that you didn't like fallout 3.



I thought I'd love it. It sounded awesome. It still sounds awesome. I think I'm just rubbish. I think I fall more on the side of the player who likes to be handed fun on a plate, rather than that of the player who likes to have to walk through a barren landscape for hours only to get killed instantly because some huge brutes suddenly appear but the game hasn't let me find any kind of meaningful armament/armour and ohmygod it's so bleak.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought I'd love it. It sounded awesome. It still sounds awesome. I think I'm just rubbish. I think I fall more on the side of the player who likes to be handed fun on a plate, rather than that of the player who likes to have to walk through a barren landscape for hours only to get killed instantly because some huge brutes suddenly appear but the game hasn't let me find any kind of meaningful armament/armour and ohmygod it's so bleak.


i thought the learning curve was good, you have to be cautious and cute to start with, sneaking around and slowly ingratiating yourself with people, before attempting to do too much cross-country stuff. later on, as you get tougher, you still need to be tactical and thoughtful about many missions and it's amazing how much variety there is when you go back and say and do different things. the bleakness works well against the interactions with people, it's funny how hard it can be to play it as a bastard, cos you feel proper nasty stabbing (or shooting) people in the back. when you reach the oasis, the greenery stands out as positively gorgeous, it's little touches like that which make it so good imo. 

god, i sound like a fanboy...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Spent 5 minutes stood in GAME the other day with the case in my hand debating whether to buy this. Thing is, I played F3 for all of about an hour before I got pissed off and never touched it again.
> 
> 1) I don't like first person perspective on a console
> 2) third person perspective in F3 was shit
> ...


 i never had trouble finding enough ammo, i always made sure i stocked up bigtime though, with all the guns. use a walkthrough. i would never play a game like this without my laptop on my lap to help me out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i thought the learning curve was good, you have to be cautious and cute to start with, sneaking around and slowly ingratiating yourself with people, before attempting to do too much cross-country stuff. later on, as you get tougher, you still need to be tactical and thoughtful about many missions and it's amazing how much variety there is when you go back and say and do different things. the bleakness works well against the interactions with people, it's funny how hard it can be to play it as a bastard, cos you feel proper nasty stabbing (or shooting) people in the back. when you reach the oasis, the greenery stands out as positively gorgeous, it's little touches like that which make it so good imo.
> 
> god, i sound like a fanboy...


it's a shame you can't kill children in it though


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i thought the learning curve was good, you have to be cautious and cute to start with, sneaking around and slowly ingratiating yourself with people, before attempting to do too much cross-country stuff. later on, as you get tougher, you still need to be tactical and thoughtful about many missions and it's amazing how much variety there is when you go back and say and do different things. the bleakness works well against the interactions with people, it's funny how hard it can be to play it as a bastard, cos you feel proper nasty stabbing (or shooting) people in the back. when you reach the oasis, the greenery stands out as positively gorgeous, it's little touches like that which make it so good imo.
> 
> god, i sound like a fanboy...


 
Hmm, now see after I left the bunker/vault place thing at the beginning, I pretty quickly ended up at Megaton. Once there, there were a couple of quests I picked up, but they all seemed to involve stuff I couldn't do yet because I wasn't levelled up enough, or hadn't got the required perks or whatever. So I set out to wander around a bit. Which quickly got me killed. A lot. So I got pissed off and never played it again


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i never had trouble finding enough ammo, i always made sure i stocked up bigtime though, with all the guns. use a walkthrough. i would never play a game like this without my laptop on my lap to help me out.


 
I've contemplated this, but resisted it because something in me gets annoyed if a game is so obscure (to me, at least) that it requires a step-by-step guide to enjoy it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2010)

i have to use them for all games! it avoids a lot of wasted time exploring.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2010)

I think that maybe I just don't like huge massive totally open world games. The games I like are open yet linear-ish, in that there is a lot to do and explore, but there is a story that will guide you through it to a greater or lesser extent, but not necessarily in a set order. Think of it as guided freedom. 

I had similar problems with Oblivion, although it was easier to play and I stuck with it a little longer. Got to the first city, did a few things, wandered across the map to a town, left, raided a dungeon, got fed up.


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> wasted time exploring.



does not compute.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a shame you can't kill children in it though


*shifts up the seat from OU*




Vintage Paw said:


> I've contemplated this, but resisted it because something in me gets annoyed if a game is so obscure (to me, at least) that it requires a step-by-step guide to enjoy it.


i don't think it is that obscure really, but it is worthwhile following the main story for a bit, just to get the hang of things and find out whose who and what's what, so chatting with all and sundry in megaton before doing so much exploring outside and getting into the marvellous side missions.

and the guilty pleasure of blowing megaton to bits this last time aftering slaughtering the inhabitants was a blast...._psycho killer, qu'est que c'est_....


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2010)

gets boring after a while - eventually you need to get on with the story and that's where the walkthrough comes in. you might miss stuff if you don't use one.


----------



## monkeypig (Oct 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> gets boring after a while - eventually you need to get on with the story and that's where the walkthrough comes in. you might miss stuff if you don't use one.


 
Walkthroughs are fine, once you've already reached that point where you'd have given up without it!


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2010)

If you didn't like Fallout 3, VP, I doubt you'd like this. It's very similar.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Might give F3 another go at some point, but unless I can get into that I shan't buy this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2010)

monkeypig said:


> Walkthroughs are fine, once you've already reached that point where you'd have given up without it!


 not necessarily. they help if you don't want to go through all that desperate wandering about and want to get stuck into the missions/story. i haven't got time to get desperate!


----------



## monkeypig (Oct 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> If you didn't like Fallout 3, VP, I doubt you'd like this. It's very similar.


 
good more of the same can't wait. I just can't bring myself to pay over 35 squid for a game.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2010)

monkeypig said:


> good more of the same


 
That's exactly what I thought after playing half an hour of it. There's been a few tweaks but after playing an hour or so it looks like it's the same thing of amass loads of weaponry/ammo, kill stuff, have the occasional moral dilemma about doing the right thing or being a total shit and generally wander off into the sunset blasting radioactive scorpions. of course it might all change into Super Mario Kart when I get to Vegas, but it looks unlikely from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 22, 2010)

After 7 hours turned off hardcore 

Been great since....  

On very hard but thank god. Food, Water, Sleep was pissing me off. 

I like to drink a few beers and play . 

I seem to just wander around and find people do some stuff and then 3 or 4 quests have been updated and finished before I had chance to realise what had gone on.......


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2010)

I have just got to the outskirts of Vegas and damn this game is good.  I'm especially loving the faction relationships and reputations system, it all becomes much more complex and gritty in the seedier urban areas.  Also liking the companion system, it's much easier to tell your companions what to do in this game, I never bothered with them in FO3 (apart from recruiting Dogmeat and having him stay at home in Megaton, I could never quite bring myself to let him wander off or put him in danger!).  

Also loving the fact that the levelling system is more balanced, you're not going to be god-like with maxed out stats and skills, it forces you to specialise a bit more.  I like hardcore mode, but I'm considering getting a mod that removes the healing factor from food items, so that food is for hunger and chems are for healing and bonuses, that way you're not assuaging your grumbling stomach every time you're wounded by using food to heal.

The only thing I'm slightly miffed about is that I haven't yet found a sniper rifle, they do exist but they don't seem to be that common and I do prefer a stealth + critical-headshot-from-200-yards style of play, at least when outdoors.  I might have to look up where I can get one if nothing shows up soon!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2010)

Epona said:


> II'm considering getting a mod that removes the healing factor from food items, so that food is for hunger and chems are for healing and bonuses, that way you're not assuaging your grumbling stomach every time you're wounded by using food to heal.


  why makes things more difficult intentionally?


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

what are the bugs like?  I've read reviews that say they almost ruin the game... is this true?

I'm contemplating getting the PC version....


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 23, 2010)

not quite as far in as you, but yeah the faction/reputation system is good, not tried hardcore mode, although I get the occasional message about taking a sip from my vault 13 flask


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 23, 2010)

tommers said:


> what are the bugs like?  I've read reviews that say they almost ruin the game... is this true?
> 
> I'm contemplating getting the PC version....


 
I'm not that far in, and have only played for about 6/7 hours so far, but I've only really seen a bit of dodgy collision detection... had a bit of slight jerkyness, but setting both the game launcher, and game executable to run in compatibility mode for xp sp3 (I've got win 7 home premium) has fixed that....


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2010)

tommers said:


> what are the bugs like?  I've read reviews that say they almost ruin the game... is this true?
> 
> I'm contemplating getting the PC version....


 
Let me try to explain it as I see it (mostly from hovering around the official forum which has pretty much descended into warring factions, much like the game itself).  There are 3 groups of people with differing opinions on the game.  

1). A minority of console gamers mostly in the US who were hit with a number of showstopping bugs on US release day and had to wait a few days for a patch who were very vocal about their complaints and still aren't happy, a lot of them also don't like other elements of the game that make it more RPG than FPS such as weapon modifications and having an inventory, and experiencing an occasional small graphical glitch of the type common to that game engine, they just can't cope with that sort of thing.

2) PC Players who are morally/ethically/conspiralooniorally opposed to downloading Steam and are making a mountain out of a molehill about Steam authentication in fear that their tin hats won't protect them from this awful 'malware', and want to see Bethesda burn in hell for all eternity for requiring Steam authentication.  

*3) People who think the game is the best new gen RPG released in recent years and who haven't encountered any major bugs whatsoever.*  These people are mostly PC gamers, that version of the game had fewer initial teething problems, and that group includes many FO1 & 2 fans also.

I am in the third group.  I played it for 16 hours solid in one go (yes I know that's not good for me) and 30 hours in total so far - PC digital version from Steam - and have not had any bugs or performance issues whatsoever, not in the slightest, running it on ultra-high graphics settings. Not A Single Bug.

If you loved FO3 and relish the thought of more of the same - get New Vegas
If you liked FO3 but thought it could have been darker, grittier, had a better story and dialogue, and allowed you to take sides more and have more complex faction choices rather than just playing along with the BOS and only being able to switch sides at the last minute - get New Vegas
If you loved Fallout 1 & 2 but didn't like the simplified RP elements of FO3 - get New Vegas.

It's a fantastic game, and although a minority are experiencing some bugs, patches are being released thick and fast (Bethesda and Obsidian have always been great at post-release support) and most have already been fixed.  Reviews rarely get re-written to take into account the release of a patch within hours of the game being released, and therefore don't reflect the current playability of the game.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in the 3rd group, no problems at all, no bugs yet .

Splendid game


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 23, 2010)

perhaps we should rename the thread "Fallout New Vegas or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bugs"


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2010)

The only bug I've encountered is very occasional jerkiness. Nothing else at all.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

OK cool.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 23, 2010)

Just managed to prise my self away from it. This is the game that lovers of fallout 1 and 2 hoped fallout 3 was going to be. Have after much dithering thrown my lot in with ncr. It wasn't the brutality of the Legion, more the whining enhabitants of various towns, and that woman selling a pregnant woman into slavery. They need government, god damn it, and that ncr sniper npc is quite the sharpshooter


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 23, 2010)

Been playing most of the day. It's very similar indeed to Fallout 3 but that's absolutely fine with me as I loved it (in fact it's quite nice to get a new game and not have to spend a while getting a feel for the controls.)

It has hung up on me a couple of time though which is irritating.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

Fuck it.  I've bought it.  I was never going to wait till Xmas, who was I trying to kid?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 23, 2010)

i was so very very tempted

but i held off

i can't justify this  with my game backlog


----------



## Dandred (Oct 23, 2010)

Just had a bit of a problem.........more than 10 ncp on the screen and the frame rate went to shit.........

Old rig q9650 @ 3.6 

4 Gb ram 

sli 8800 GTX


Turned everything down and still lagging........ replayed again and again with settings turn down.....even down to 1200 x 900


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 23, 2010)

have you tried this fix?
http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34778


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

that seems to be written in alien.


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2010)

There's some weird shit going down in Nipton right now with me.


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 24, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks everyone. Might give F3 another go at some point, but unless I can get into that I shan't buy this.


 
Try again but put extra points into Explosives and Science at the beginning, then you can disarm the bomb in megaton and get keys to your own house as a reward.

New Vegas arrived this morning and I was a bit disappointed at first, it doesn't have the same atmosphere as FO3. It is improving as I'm getting to know my way around though.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 24, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> have you tried this fix?
> http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34778


 
Downloading now...that looks like the business


----------



## Dandred (Oct 24, 2010)

What an amazing fix, just went back and tested and running it without any lag at all, and my settings are even higher than before!!
1900x1200 with aa and af on quite high


----------



## Dandred (Oct 24, 2010)

tommers said:


> that seems to be written in alien.


 
It's quite simple, just down load it and drag it to your fallout new Vegas folder that is in inside the Bethesda folder. You don't need to unzip or anything just drag it, you can't copy and paste.


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2010)

Dandred said:


> It's quite simple, just down load it and drag it to your fallout new Vegas folder that is in inside the Bethesda folder. You don't need to unzip or anything just drag it, you can't copy and paste.


 

Thanks!


----------



## InfoBurner (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally torn my eyes and digits away form the Xbox. 30ish hours gameplay. Digging it (obviously) 
Much more intensely written than F3, a lot more thought has gone into the world and the characters.
Finding the crafting/survival/ammo thing a bit of a chore, welcome, but cumbersome.
Hardcore mode ain't as strategy provoking as I thought it'd be, just more time consuming.

But yeah! No clue where to side, stretching my IRL morals. Good shit. 

Graphically, though, very familiar.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2010)

got a copy yesterday. as someone mentioned earlier, it does seem to lack some immediate atmosphere. and it's buggy as fuck on the ps3 atm, i've played it for 3 hours and had to do a system restart cos it froze as well as some regular and irritating slow-downs when doing things as exciting as....walking fast 

don't fully understand some of the changes to the sustenance or maintenance of person or weapons. apart from alienating the convicts, i can't say that i've noticed any great gains with respect to the gameplay realy. bit disappointed so far, truth be told.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2010)

this was supposed to have been delivered on friday, so i was expecting it today. i went and looked at my order and it said it had been delivered. i then got on the phone and they said i'd signed for it.  how is this possible? i was at work on friday. something's not right here. and i still don't have my FUCKING GAME.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2010)

I've had 2 CTDs


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> this was supposed to have been delivered on friday, so i was expecting it today. i went and looked at my order and it said it had been delivered. i then got on the phone and they said i'd signed for it.  how is this possible? i was at work on friday. something's not right here. and i still don't have my FUCKING GAME.


 
play?

if so good luck with that...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm not that far in, and have only played for about 6/7 hours so far, but I've only really seen a bit of dodgy collision detection... had a bit of slight jerkyness, but setting both the game launcher, and game executable to run in compatibility mode for xp sp3 (I've got win 7 home premium) has fixed that....


 
works fine on my win7 ultimate 64 bit no compatibility mode needed... 

i have to say it's not a leap forward but then they've used the same engine as before so wasn't expecting a great leap forward I'm at level 15 and am actually wondering when I get the big weapons not having any issues with it really most of the 'bugs' have been slow downs caused by other things running (outlook, AV, photoshop etc) rather than the game itself though have found it was hard to get into a casino it locked up but didn't render anything could quit out and one crash and a freeze up.  This is on PC tho won't buy it for ps3 until the GotY version hits...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

is it too soon to say that i think this is _officially_ shite?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 26, 2010)

Why?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm playing in hardcore mode and the h2o situation plus food and limbs is a touch to grind but other than that it's fine.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Why?


don't know, just not getting into it, quests aren't constructed that well imo, couldn't care less about the character, very glitchy as i noted above, slow down is very annoying, etc etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2010)

really enjoying it - was up past 4 last night playing it.
nightkin!  nice touch!


----------



## LDR (Oct 26, 2010)

I've played about seven hours and am already bored.  It's a bit meh.  I did like Fallout 3 but played through the whole main mission quite quickly and never went back to it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 26, 2010)

but the real question is: has anyone managed to win a bloody game of Caravan yet?

*eta*

one thing I'm noticing is that it's very much set in the world of Fallout 1 and 2 (rather than the deviation of fallout 3), with lots of references to those games dotted around the place....


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 26, 2010)

I know you can customise weapons but are there weapons you can build with schematics like fallout 3?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2010)

yep, and ammunition too!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't know, just not getting into it, quests aren't constructed that well imo, couldn't care less about the character, very glitchy as i noted above, slow down is very annoying, etc etc


 
hmm just not finding the slow down happening tbh but I'm pc ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> but the real question is: has anyone managed to win a bloody game of Caravan yet?


 
how do you get enough cards to play?


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you get enough cards to play?



I've been buying all the cards I can find from traders.... it's somewhat shagged my inventory as I now have to scroll past loads of number cards to get to stuff I want to flog....

and you get a pack from ringo to start you off


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2010)

I've clocked up 60 hours on it since Friday and I'm bloody loving it, best RPG release in years IMO.  Still had no major bugs on PC (1 CTD in 60 hours of play does not constitute a bug, especially since it was my own fault for Alt-TABbing out of the game with the PipBoy display onscreen, it doesn't like that and nor did FO3).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2010)

I've gone back to F3 to see if I can't just persevere. Got to Megaton, put extra points in 'splosives and science as advised, and will see if I can't get to disarming that bomb sharpish. And yes, I'm using a walkthrough.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 29, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've gone back to F3 to see if I can't just persevere. Got to Megaton, put extra points in 'splosives and science as advised, and will see if I can't get to disarming that bomb sharpish. And yes, I'm using a walkthrough.



You can use mentas (sp?) if you have some to boost your skill if you're not able to disarm the bomb at present. If you've not got any you can buy some from the drug dealer in the water pump house at night once you've spoken to him in the restaurant.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2010)

about 10 hours in and its amazing how quickly you can lose an evening in it , only one thing im a bit annoyed about, in the dino place and the quest to find out who sold thats blokes wife the the slavers , got the proof, tried to get the person responsible out to the front of the dinosaur but something happened and they turned back , now i cant get the option to get them back out to get capped....

any ideas?


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> about 10 hours in and its amazing how quickly you can lose an evening in it , only one thing im a bit annoyed about, in the dino place and the quest to find out who sold thats blokes wife the the slavers , got the proof, tried to get the person responsible out to the front of the dinosaur but something happened and they turned back , now i cant get the option to get them back out to get capped....
> 
> any ideas?



Not really, I just got them to follow me at night.  Spent ages trying and then could ask them once they were on the street.  They followed me and "pop".

I'm hunting legionnaires at the minute with a varmint rifle with night scope and silencer.  It's like fallout 3 but it's not fallout 3....  It's grittier and there are less "frivolous" bits.  But I have only played 19 hours and I'm just messing about round Novac.

Hardcore mode isn't really very hardcore though.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2010)

I just got bored with all the "you need to sleep, eat drink ect.."

Still on very hard, the difficulty went from really really hard to really easy........

Probably one of the best games I've ever played, just so much to do and explore, not even touched the main quest.

Deathclaws are a mother fucker.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 29, 2010)

If ice t's twitter is anything to go by then he's a fallout new vegas fan as well. 

"'Fallout New Vegas' It's slow... The load screens take forever.. Too much talking... It froze once.. BUT I CAN"T STOP PLAYING IT!!!!"
and
"I just killed Benny and jacked the platinum chip..I had a dream about this fuckin game!!"
etc
http://twitter.com/FINALLEVEL

Even to the point of retweeting "a how to rob the energy weapons shop with a bucket" video 

Has anyone used the orbital laser gun?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2010)

xbox loads screens can be interminable and i've discovered a faulty quest. 
apart from that, totally into it.


----------



## YouSir (Oct 29, 2010)

This just sucked up my entire day, highly recommended, lots of good stuff all round but having useful companions, finally, is nice. Proper weapon upgrades, Mobsters, The King et al. Bah, long night ahead


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 29, 2010)

Just finished. I'm tempted to go back to a few hours in and play again with different decisions...might give it a day or two break though.


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 30, 2010)

Dandred said:


> I just got bored with all the "you need to sleep, eat drink ect.."
> 
> Still on very hard, the difficulty went from really really hard to really easy........
> 
> ...


 
They get easier when you get a gauss (sp?) rifle from the brotherhood. Even with a hunting rifle you can kill them by crouching from long distance away and lining them up in your sights. Binoculars help too. It's those evil fucking butterfly things that get me, they are quick!

I'm loving it now I've got used to it. Much more complex than Fallout 3.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 31, 2010)

This Machine and amour piercing ammo for the deathclaw hunting win!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2010)

umm, i think i just had sex with a robot


----------



## Dandred (Nov 1, 2010)

Scaggs said:


> They get easier when you get a gauss (sp?) rifle from the brotherhood. Even with a hunting rifle you can kill them by crouching from long distance away and lining them up in your sights. Binoculars help too. It's those evil fucking butterfly things that get me, they are quick!
> 
> I'm loving it now I've got used to it. Much more complex than Fallout 3.


 
I'm level 15 but I haven't even touched the main quest or even looked at any walkthroughs..........I had a go at the quarry which didn't go to well ran out of ammo well before even half of them had gone down, reloaded and carried on my merry way.

This game just has so much to offer in simply wandering around and finding loads of stuff and so many little quests that don't show up as main quests but still earn you xp.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 1, 2010)

any one know how to get to the alien ship?


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 1, 2010)

You need the wild wasteland trait. The ship can be found north of Horowitz Farm.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2010)

spoiler alert.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2010)

that's doesn't matter, surely. it would be nice if we could exchange tips etc on this thread


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 1, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> any one know how to get to the alien ship?


 
Alien Ship? Does that mean alien weapons again? 

I just killed Mr House because he wanted to destroy the Brotherhood. Also failed to protect the NCR President (I'll have to try that one again)


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> that's doesn't matter, surely. it would be nice if we could exchange tips etc on this thread



Yeah but I didn't know there was even an alien ship (not that I know where horowitz farm is either) and I know there are always going to be spoilers on the thread but there's even a nice bit of code for it...



Spoiler: code for spoilers



see?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> Yeah but I didn't know there was even an alien ship (not that I know where horowitz farm is either) and I know there are always going to be spoilers on the thread but there's even a nice bit of code for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well now you know to look for one. good tip i say.


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't put the game down... this is what I wanted FO3 to be, not that FO3 isn't a great game because it is, but purely from an RPG perspective New Vegas farts in FO3's face...  It's an absolute blinder


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 2, 2010)

Surely Ice-T could install Fallout on his HD to reduce load times?

I want it but I will need to fit it in amongst all the other time absorbing games i'm playing..


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> well now you know to look for one. good tip i say.



You know "Sixth Sense"?  Well Bruce Willis is dead.

And "The Usual Suspects"?  It's the guy with the limp.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 2, 2010)

A minor spoiler about an unimportant location in the game - compared to 2 major plot spoilers?

You need to get a bit of perspective


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2010)

fishfinger said:


> A minor spoiler about an unimportant location in the game - compared to 2 major plot spoilers?
> 
> You need to get a bit of perspective



I was taking the piss.

Can you really not see the point I'm making?

I prefer finding stuff myself.  If people want to tell where secret stuff is then just stick it in spoiler tags.

It's not a massive deal or anything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2010)

obviously it is.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> Can you really not see the point I'm making?



It was in response to a direct question from Garf. A minor spoiler.

It's not like I gave away the game ending. I mean, I was shocked to find out that I had died at the beginning of the game. Then finally finding out that Victor the robot was my real father NOOOOOOO........

Oh, sorry. Should have put spoiler tags round that.

Still, it's not a massive deal or anything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2010)

finished it. gonna play it again straight away. was pleased with how it ended but want to see other paths to the end.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

still really not getting this, landscape and locations not too impressive, quests are vapid and pretty hollow, story-line (as it is) seems to be dull, the "in-depth" characters seem to be a people with loads of speech prompts and loads of boring speeches and not much more, very very disappointing game imo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2010)

the real new vegas: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-How-1-000-people-live-shimmering-strip.html


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ing-strip.html

0h that's good, digging Steve and Kathryns'. 
Wonder how many sensor modules, cartons of cigarettes and stealth boys they have down there.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm now on my 3rd character (I intend to actually finish the game with this one, the previous characters were just trial runs, I have a problem that RPGers refer to as "chronic restart disorder"), I have clocked up 114 hours so far with this character and have barely touched the main quest yet and still have side quests on my Pipboy in need of completion and there are still undiscovered POIs showing up on my compass, I'm nowhere near finished.

I loved FO3 but this is so much better.  Challenging Morrowind for top place on my list, and that is saying a lot.

And I have a list of mods to download for my next playthrough!


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2010)

So anyone found any good mods yet?  I'm using Inventory Sorter (very useful), Chinese Stealth Suit (various different parts of it and a small quest to locate them), and Bobblehunt (because I like scavenger hunt type things).

There are several overhaul mods already, haven't tried any yet though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 16, 2010)

I've just completed a 2nd character (energy weapons, hardcore mode, first being a gun and run type).  Yes, it's a superb crpg, but I fear a 3rd walkthrough will cause my wife to leave me.... I found so much new stuff on the 2nd walk through...

not tried any mods.... although the inventory sorter looks good... although I only realised today that you can sort your inventory from 'show all' to show weapons, armour etc simply by clicking 

what's been your favourite quests/things in the game?



Spoiler



only recently found love and hate, which is an awesome knuckle duster which allowed me to plough through whole NCR camps with only an unarmed skill of 38! Although I was wearing combat armour mk II and was level 29, which might have helped

I also got into the cooking thing, liking that the survival skill is actually worth something in this game, bighorn stew and a bottle of wine gives you a nice +4 to strength, very handy


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2010)

i didn't bother with food or drink in new vegas, just stimpaks, meds and sleep. didn't bother with it in fallout 3 either. seemed a lot of faff for nowt.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i didn't bother with food or drink in new vegas, just stimpaks, meds and sleep. didn't bother with it in fallout 3 either. seemed a lot of faff for nowt.


 
essential for hardcore mode though... and not only can you get lots of non-addictive bonuses from foods, but some of the more complex dishes will give you a fair chunk of healthy. 

which faction did you align with for the climactic end missions?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> essential for hardcore mode though... and not only can you get lots of non-addictive bonuses from foods, but some of the more complex dishes will give you a fair chunk of healthy.


can't see the point of doing it in hardcore.



ohmyliver said:


> which faction did you align with for the climactic end missions?


 no-one


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> I've just completed a 2nd character (energy weapons, hardcore mode, first being a gun and run type).  Yes, it's a superb crpg, but I fear a 3rd walkthrough will cause my wife to leave me.... I found so much new stuff on the 2nd walk through...



My OH has taken to muttering things through clenched teeth while I'm playing 



ohmyliver said:


> not tried any mods.... although the inventory sorter looks good... although I only realised today that you can sort your inventory from 'show all' to show weapons, armour etc simply by clicking



The inventory sorter mod is great, it prefixes useful items with a category (food, part, card, book, mag, food, chem etc) so that the useful items group together in whichever inventory tab you are looking at and also the prefix displays when you hover over an item in the world - especially handy if you do a lot of crafting and don't know whether that misc item is just junk or if you could make something with it so it might be worth picking up or hanging on to.



ohmyliver said:


> what's been your favourite quests/things in the game?





Spoiler



Come Fly With Me - fantastic quest
Vault 11 - super creepy
Gecko Kebabs - nom nom nom


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2010)

did anyone bother making ammo?


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 17, 2010)

ahh, wild card! Did the NCR and the Legion endings....

and ammo.... not really, but recycling ammo for energy weapons was a must, especially in the early games

@Epona

that mod does sound useful, when i meant sort the inventory, I meant during shopping and taking and putting of objects into boxes, sages etc obviously

I enjoyed CFWM as well



Spoiler



including the ride of the valyries music but the launch glitched for me and I couldn't see it the first time I did it, worked fine when I did it 'evil' though.

bighorner steaks were the best food for me.... lots of health, lots of reduced hunger, and a strength bonus which stacks nicely with the booze strength bonus for those shop runs, and you don't need any other ingredients, unlike the brahmin steak which needs a bottle of wine. Oh and two bighorner bulls spawn regularly near the silver mine so easy to get hold of the raw materials

was a bit 'oh you bastard!' when I found the note about the unborn child in Boone's side quest, but she got what was coming to her, and that cap that Boone gives you was on my head for the rest of the game, both play-throughs, mmm +5 criticals

and liked the setting up of the boomer with the caravan girl one, even if they seemed to go on honeymoon near the wigged supermutant's radio station which made getting the quest complete difficult, but eventually found them half way up a mountain gazing at each other.

also liked Jamestown, because it was nice to see a old fallout 2 character, suspect harold would have been there too if Fallout 3 hadn't fucked him up, and the deathclaw omlette quest

and my favourite weapon was 'this machine'... not least because it's a nice Woody Guthrie reference.... oh and the toy gun which targets the Archimedies orbital weapon, made the assassination of the president quest much easier


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 17, 2010)

I recently got a PS3 with Fallout. Haven't had a much of a chace to play it yet but as I am a Fallout virgin, any tips, recommendations?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2010)

big fat spliff and about 60 hours of your life


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 17, 2010)

zaphod22 said:


> I recently got a PS3 with Fallout. Haven't had a much of a chace to play it yet but as I am a Fallout virgin, any tips, recommendations?


 
fallout 3, or new vegas? if the latter choose a weapon type (guns, energy weapons, melee, unarmed) and stick to it... oh and start out with an Endurance of 6 or better


Spoiler



because you can buy implants to improve stats and damage resistance etc but the number of implants you can buy is linked to the endurance stat you start out with



oh and have an understanding partner... that's fairly important...


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have Fallout NV. I believe I started out with an endurance of 6 or more but will check. Very early on in the game so could always start over.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2010)

i was 15 hours in, my hd has died, ive lost everything, inc all my games , music etc , but i think im going to start again and try a few other options.

Never could be bothered to do that with FO3..


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2010)

I finished the main quest last night.  Absolutely brilliant game and much more a sequel to 1 and 2 than 3 ever was.  However...



Spoiler: ending



I was a bit disappointed with the end.  I was playing a nasty, self-centred little bastard of a character and I killed Benny to get the chip, killed House, hooked up Yes Man and even got Chief Hanlon to make sure the NCR removed themselves from the Hoover Dam after the battle.  The plan was that I would use the upgraded Protectrons to wipe out the Legion after they had attacked the Dam and Hanlon had rigged the battle.  Then I could sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel Air with all factions taken care of.  I was expecting a big, epic battle with hundreds of legion, hundreds of protectrons and everything carefully rigged so I would win.

Instead I got another linear dungeon where I had to kill everybody myself.  The legate's camp had about 6 guards.  I had 1 protectron helping me and then the NCR turn up with 5 people!  Why had I bothered getting Hanlon to do my dirty work?  It was all a bit disappointing.

I liked the epilogue bit, telling you what happens to everybody.  It missed off Boone though.



I'm going to restart as a kind of crazy asian gunslinger with energy pistols.  Like a cross of Grasshopper from "Kung Fu" with Clint in "A Fistful of Dollars."

Oh, and 


Spoiler: hardcore ending



A fucking ACHIEVEMENT!!!!!!  So much for the "special reward"!


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah the reward for Hardcore is a bit lame


Spoiler



I was sort of hoping it would unlock the boomer's vr machines or something



and I didn't realise that Matthew Perry voiced Benny

I'm fighting the temptation to do a third playthough, with an unarmed or melee character.  I think I'll wait until the dlcs get released for the pc.


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2010)

the voices are pretty wasted on me... I have to have the sound down.  But yeah, Chandler shot me in the head.

And Kris Kristofferson is Chief Hanlon!  I might go and see him just to hear it.

I'm also tempted with the unarmed but it would be really, really difficult wouldn't it?


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not understanding the choice to be armed/unarmed etc. I started the game, went to see the women, shot some sasparillo bottles, and then I had a rifle. What choices did/do I have?


----------



## YouSir (Nov 18, 2010)

zaphod22 said:


> Sorry, I'm not understanding the choice to be armed/unarmed etc. I started the game, went to see the women, shot some sasparillo bottles, and then I had a rifle. What choices did/do I have?


 
Put the rifle away and use your fists, like a real Wastelander, or don't.


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2010)

zaphod22 said:


> Sorry, I'm not understanding the choice to be armed/unarmed etc. I started the game, went to see the women, shot some sasparillo bottles, and then I had a rifle. What choices did/do I have?


 
We're talking about which category to put your skill points into when you go up a level.  You have categories for guns, energy weapons, unarmed and melee - which all cover different weapons.  It pays to pick a category, the more skill points you have the more damage you do with those weapons.

So at the start you could choose to be somebody who uses guns - and concentrate on those.  Or go for somebody who just uses melee or whatever.  You can spread things about but then you're just mediocre with everything.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 18, 2010)

tommers said:


> the voices are pretty wasted on me... I have to have the sound down.  But yeah, Chandler shot me in the head.
> 
> And Kris Kristofferson is Chief Hanlon!  I might go and see him just to hear it.
> 
> I'm also tempted with the unarmed but it would be really, really difficult wouldn't it?


 
I'm not so sure, as there are various weapons that use the unarmed skills, spiked/brass knuckles for example, you'll get a huge number of attacks in vats, and never have to worry about ammo.... plus you can get a perk, and an implant to improve your damage resistance, and there are unarmed combat techniques 



Spoiler



like the ranger take down


 that you can learn


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah, I learned that technique, not sure it would work on a giant radscorpion.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 18, 2010)

tommers said:


> yeah, I learned that technique, not sure it would work on a giant radscorpion.


 
the internets say yes yes it does work...


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh, and just watching The Six Stringed Samuri.  It's like a kitch rockabilly version of Mad Max, set around Vegas,  revolving around a competition on a radio station...


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2010)

I just read up about it....  looks brilliant.  I might download it.


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 19, 2010)

Just started second playthrough. Very hard and hardcore mode. Science/Med and speech build. Gonna make those companions, earn their keep. 
(Cos they persist on raiding my fridge and purloining my miscs as they wander around my gaff...nice touch, Obsidian)


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

Speech and Science (and maybe lockpicks to a lesser extent) seem to be essential skills in this game.  The rest you can kind of pick and choose but if you don't have those two then the you see a lot less of the game (and it's harder too...)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 20, 2010)

InfoBurner said:


> Just started second playthrough. Very hard and hardcore mode. Science/Med and speech build. Gonna make those companions, earn their keep.
> (Cos they persist on raiding my fridge and purloining my miscs as they wander around my gaff...nice touch, Obsidian)


 
not to mention piss ammo away like it's raining bullets... grrrrr...

and never ever give them a missle launcher, ever...


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and never ever give them a missle launcher, ever...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2010)

This is one of the most graphically glitchy games I've ever played.  I'm playing 1.2.

Least its not crashed yet. 

Someone : "Hey, Don't go any further you'll die"
Me : Ha

*Dies*


----------



## nick h. (Nov 22, 2010)

I've never played Fallout - is it the one with a TV ad about 2 yrs ago where there's this bloke all suited up who goes for quite a long ride in a lift and then walks around a desolate landscape? I think he takes his helmet off and sits down with his back against some wreckage looking a bit wistful/melancholy. The ad had good music in it - also a bit wistful/melancholy.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 23, 2010)

Updated my graphics card drivers and its sorted the glitchy graphics.

Weapons in this all sound a bit weak....


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2010)

Sunray said:


> Updated my graphics card drivers and its sorted the glitchy graphics.



Most of the problems on the official technical forum (for PC folks) comes down to drivers.  I've not had any problems with the game myself although I can't claim to be completely organised when it comes to checking for driver updates, I usually update them when something new fails to work properly. 



Sunray said:


> Weapons in this all sound a bit weak....


 
It's all about the DT (Damage Threshold) and ammo.  If for example an enemy has a DT of 10 and your weapon does 7 damage with normal ammo, you're going to be plinking away at the bugger for ages barely making a dent.  Although you're given DPS (damage per second) stats for each weapon, ignore it, because for enemies with armour or tough hides it's useless - a high DPS weapon with low per-shot damage isn't going to get through the damage threshold, and the DPS stat doesn't take account of reloading time.  So don't get too caught up with high DPS, because lots of low damage rounds are going to be bouncing off that deathclaw's hide and just enraging it.  Far better to one-shot it in the head from a distance with a weapon that does 180 DAM, but only 90 DPS because it takes a long time to reload than peppering it with 12 DAM, 190 DPS from a 9mm SMG, it's just going to feel a slight itch from that.

If however you have managed to get your hands on (or make) some armour piercing ammo or incendiary or something similar, then you're laughing.  There are some stupidly overpowered weapons, such as the Gauss rifle (energy weapon), or Anti Material rifle (gun, .50 ammo), but even with those it all comes down to the ammo.  Taking the handloader perk allows you to make the best ammo for normal guns at a reloading bench, stuff you can't buy or loot anywhere else.  And for energy weapons you need to make your own maximum charge cells.  The unique Gauss rifle (YCS/186 or somesuch) with max charge microfusion cells can do a ridiculous amount of damage in one shot.

ETA: Oh and there are some quite powerful melee and unarmed weapons (powered ballistic fists etc) also if that's more your thing.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 26, 2010)

I was saying sounds. The caravan shot gun at point blank range while exploding them into a bloody mess in one, sounds like someone opening a can of pop.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 26, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I was saying sounds. The caravan shot gun at point blank range while exploding them into a bloody mess in one, sounds like someone opening a can of pop.


 
there's a mod for that 
http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=35293


----------



## Sunray (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm giving that a try.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 28, 2010)

This game is really massive.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 29, 2010)

huge, I've started a third playthrough  unarmed non hardcore.... a bit of a struggle (was getting through stimpacks like nobodies business before I got a pair of brass knuckles) at first, but now (level 14) I'd say it's probably slighly easier than a gun based character. With the right perks/implants/weapons obviously... anyhoo back to punching my way through the wasteland


----------



## al (Nov 29, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> huge, I've started a third playthrough  unarmed non hardcore.... a bit of a struggle (was getting through stimpacks like nobodies business before I got a pair of brass knuckles) at first, but now (level 14) I'd say it's probably slighly easier than a gun based character. With the right perks/implants/weapons obviously... anyhoo back to punching my way through the wasteland



almost finished my first run and I think this is what my next will be - as an evil woman as well, of course....

what kind of stats did you go for?

I imagine strength and endurance were important, then charisma and intelligence?


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 30, 2010)

al said:


> almost finished my first run and I think this is what my next will be - as an evil woman as well, of course....
> 
> what kind of stats did you go for?
> 
> I imagine strength and endurance were important, then charisma and intelligence?


 


Spoiler



I went for str 6, end 7, agl 6 (via perk) and int 8, but char 3 (but with high speech)...  am buying implants to improve all stats bar char, and the toughened skin implant.... got piecing strike which means with love and hate (unique spiked knuckles) I can quite easily punch rad scorpions to death... have battered a blind deathclaw to death quite easily, but haven't tried a normal one.... although there is a mantis based glove which negates all armour, so it may be a wasted choice.... Boon is my ranged weapon though


....


----------



## Sunray (Dec 19, 2010)

I set out to kill things, but didn't realise that there were some guns out there that were so heavy.

Finally finished it. Got to a point where I had to choose sides so have that saved.  



Spoiler: Stuff I did and found



Found a unique mini-gun that has 15 dam but a crazy 412 DPS that uses 5mm that the gun runners make in large quantities including armour piercing.   It single handedly took out the vans and all their guards, Legate and anything else that stood in its path.  Just chopped them to pieces.  Then I sold all their stuff and bought more 5mm.  It needs an 8 STR so have to use Buffout and get an upgrade.

I want to see if I can take on the legion with it and my anti-material.  I reckon it might be doable if I don't pull too many, purely to see if there is a different ending....

Might need to salvage some NCR power armour.

Rex the dog is a real pain in the arse with that hat thing.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 20, 2010)

you can take on the legion single handed with the love and hate spiked knuckles and power armour.



Spoiler



it does involve running from Caeser's tent down to the little space between the hill and the arena and lots and lots of stimpacks... oh and not being in hardcore mode


----------



## Sunray (Dec 20, 2010)

Spoiler: more stuff



With the CZ67 or what ever that mini gun is called, the assault carbine and rex who's pretty tough, I took out everyone in the fort in about 2 minutes, no stimpacks required.


I had that wild wasteland perk and it did fuck all.  Having a look at the changes, some of the references are so oblique that I'd not have got them even if i'd seen them.


----------



## Cid (Dec 21, 2010)

Might give this a go again soon (downloaded it when it came out but was quickly distracted)... Are energy weapons worth it this time? shit selection in the last game...


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2010)

Cid said:


> Might give this a go again soon (downloaded it when it came out but was quickly distracted)... Are energy weapons worth it this time? shit selection in the last game...


 
If you thought they were shit in FO3 you probably want to give them a miss this time too - there were lots of complaints that many energy weapons were seriously nerfed in New Vegas.

Having said that, I do like the Gauss Rifle (and its unique counterpart which uses fewer microfusion cells per shot - only available if NOT using the Wild Wasteland trait - if you take WW you get an alien blaster at that location instead, which has a very limited ammo supply) very much, and my most recent playthrough was with an energy weapons character just for that one weapon.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 22, 2010)

seconded on the relative rubbishness of energy weapons...  although the Matter Modulator is good, and I did like the laser tommy gun...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2010)

i rarely bothered with them


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 18, 2011)

OK - I've bitten the bullet. I didn't think I could commit to such a big game again but a copy has found its way onto my Xbox.

How big is it? The same size a FO3 or much bigger?


----------



## Scaggs (Apr 19, 2011)

The blood money add-on is very difficult, especially if you start it early on in the game. There's some great weapons though. The holorifle is especially nice.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought I'd love it. It sounded awesome. It still sounds awesome. I think I'm just rubbish. I think I fall more on the side of the player who likes to be handed fun on a plate, rather than that of the player who likes to have to walk through a barren landscape for hours only to get killed instantly because some huge brutes suddenly appear but the game hasn't let me find any kind of meaningful armament/armour and ohmygod it's so bleak.



One of the gun talents let you use old cans and allsorts in heavy guns iirc.


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

A second-hand copy of this just fell below the 15 quid mark, so I've got hold of it and already played about 6 hours on my Xbox.

Enjoying it a lot, but now I'm hiking off to wipe out the Powder Gangers and rescue a sheriff, but when I travel east from that PG camp and reach some rail tracks the Xbox crashes to light-blue screen and doesn't respond at all. Exactly the same place each time I try again. Never had this problem from my machine before. Will probably try fast travelling to the Sky Diving camp instead and travelling east.

But is there a well-known fix? Should I just buy a memory stick and install the game?


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

Bah, now I've gone and broken the disk anyway. Off to scour the second hands in the shops again...


----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2013)

Can your PC run it?  Get it off steam.


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2013)

tommers said:


> Can your PC run it?  Get it off steam.


My PC had a very hard time running Fallout 3 and is in worse shape these days. I was looking forward to a flawless big-screen experience. Ha!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2013)

I've started playing this again recently. Decided to kill Mr House. Who's the daddy now huh? Also started playing one of the DLCs a bit too hastily. Thank god I save game frequently as there was no escape from it other than to complete it!


----------



## Random (Mar 15, 2013)

Ooohh tell a lie, it seems to work ok on my laptop. And with the added bonus of being able to now boil a small kettle on the laptop's casing every play session


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2013)

Random said:


> Ooohh tell a lie, it seems to work ok on my laptop. And with the added bonus of being able to now boil a small kettle on the laptop's casing every play session


 
I'm a big fan of regularly blowing the dust out of things and cleaning the fan blades so that there is better airflow and more efficient operation - if it can make a difference of 15-20 degrees and a drop of 600rpm fan speed to keep the gpu of my desktop at that temp when cleaned every 3 or 4 months (which it does), it must be all the more crucial in the compact space of a laptop


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 16, 2013)

I've also tried to complete the main quest rather too hastily. The end of level guardians in Caesar's fort are impossible to kill. Back to the side quests it is, then.


----------



## Random (Mar 20, 2013)

Epona said:


> I'm a big fan of regularly blowing the dust out of things and cleaning the fan blades so that there is better airflow and more efficient operation - if it can make a difference of 15-20 degrees and a drop of 600rpm fan speed to keep the gpu of my desktop at that temp when cleaned every 3 or 4 months (which it does), it must be all the more crucial in the compact space of a laptop


Thanks, last time I tried to unscrew the back off the laptop and blow air in it didn't seem to work. Last night I literally put a bag of frozen peas under the laptop, which was supported on stilts...


----------



## Random (Mar 20, 2013)

Even playing uncomfortably on my laptop (using the touchpad ffs!) it's still very very good fun. I'm roleplaying a Stalinist Mexican, who supports the NCR as the best means of bringing about a People's Republic in the south-west USA. That first moment meeting the Legion, though, in front of the town hall, surrounded by crucified powder gangers. I shit my pants and agreed to do what they told me. And then raided their slaver camp so I'm now vilified by the Legion and two assassins jumped me within minutes.


----------



## Random (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone else finding the game a bit too easy? I helped the NCR assault Nelson, and even though there were only three bog-standard troopers in the team we butchered the Legion without having to reload once. Maybe because they had machetes and spears and we had 5.56mm rifles?


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 26, 2013)

are you playing it on hardcore mode, and hard difficulty?


----------



## Random (Mar 27, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> are you playing it on hardcore mode, and hard difficulty?


I have very little time to play so I've turned off hardcore to avoid faffing with my inventory all the time. Maybe I should bump up the difficulty from normal, but a review said that weapon damage is absurdly low, and I can't face the situation in the Fallout 3 endgame where my chinese assault rifle needed about 30 hits to take down an enemy...


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

AHHHHH CAZADORS!!!!!!!


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2013)

Random said:


> AHHHHH CAZADORS!!!!!!!


 
They're such fuckers aren't they?


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

tommers said:


> They're such fuckers aren't they?


I kept getting wiped out, so went and bought an assault carbine, and now I'm doing OK, although I always end up with two unconscious companions since Boone wades in with a machete, wtf.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 2, 2013)

tommers said:


> They're such fuckers aren't they?


 
They're like the fucking bunny in _Monty Python and The Holy Grail_!


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2013)

Random said:


> I kept getting wiped out, so went and bought an assault carbine, and now I'm doing OK, although I always end up with two unconscious companions since Boone wades in with a machete, wtf.


 
Have you taken his gun off him or something?

Not that his gun helps against those bastards.  I remember sitting at the end of a gully from a bunch of them, with Boone, and plinking away with a hunting rifle till they could get close enough to sting us both to death repeatedly and then keep stinging our twitching corpses.

Nasty things.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've started playing again making completely different decisions than I have previously. What I've noticed is that despite it being open world, it's a very linear game. I started by siding with the powder gangers and wiping out goodsprings. So then you get some quests off the powder gangers. Then you're forced back onto the main quest again. Any attempts to go off exploring where the game doesn't want you to go yet results in getting your arse handed to you by mobs that way exceed your level. So the game is going to be pretty much like before bar a few different decisions like siding with the legion rather than ncr. I hope the next one they make is more along the lines of skyrim/oblivion where you can have two or more completely different play throughs.


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, I noticed that it pretty much sends you round on a rail south and then east and then north, on a rail, herded by deathclaws and pinned in by mountains.

"Herded by Deathclaws" will be the title track of my debut Fallout album, btw.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tbf it gets a bit better once you reach new vegas. But it'd still be nice to see a fallout with the same depth as skyrim/oblivion. I'm fairly certain the games are comparatively priced when released.


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

Since installing NV I've deleted oblivion and never looked back. NV has beautifully intertwining quests, based on realistic (and absurd) characters, and always several ways of completing the missions, whereas many other RPGs have too many "go here kill that".

So maybe the rather rigid structure of NV is based on the intense amount of scripting that went into it?


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2013)

The missus got me FNV 3 and Bioshock 2 for my birthday last year and weren't touched at all. But seeing as I broke my leg a few weeks ago I've found myself with alot of free time.

A) the starting quest pissed me off as it took forever to find the plants. Is this a common part of the game?

B) Do you have to play caravan alot? Not really into playing card minigames.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

A) nope. In fact the tutorial quests are optional. 

B) i'm on my third play through and never played caravan as that's entirely optional too (and looked shit. I hate distractive mini games).


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

The starting quest with the plants is just to introduce you to the food/medicine crafting feature. I've avoided it 100% ever since. Although now my repair skill is 80 I'm getting annoyed I didn't hoard more Wonderglue and duct tape to make into exciting equipment using the workbenches.


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2013)

A) I was more talking about the having to forage for roots and herbs a significant part of the game. It took for fucking ever to find the roots by the school house.

B) Thanks I was getting flashbacks to FF7. I am too fucking old to be arsing around with imaginary card games in fictional worlds.

I loved Bioshock 2, and am cracking my way through Max Payne 3. Fingers crossed I'll have finished off FNV before my cast is off.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm getting a little pissed off with all the mini games in GTAIV which apparently piss NPCs off if you don't play darts / go bowling / on dates / socialise with them.

It's GTAIV ffs. I want to steal cars and kill people not kiss on the back row of the movies.


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

What I really really love (apart from one-shotting enemies with a sniper rifle) is the way that speech skill can be used to unlock so much more of the world - in terms of interactions; you can convince people rather than bullying them or stealing from them or killing them. It reminds me of my first fallout 2 playthough, where I accidentally suceeded in a high-level quest early on, since I'd picked a character with good social skills and talked my way into a tribal camp.

And there always seems to be more that I'm missing, for example, because I don't have a high barter or science or medicine, so there's always some reason for developing all the less critical skills.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah. I tend to set my three special skills as science / a gun one / a speech/barter one and not neglect any. Sneak even comes up as a modifier in dialogue, and medicine.


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

What about lockpick? I wish there was some register that kept track of all the locks you skipped. There's lots that I encountered which were too hard for me and that I've forgotten where they were now my skill's 100.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

I used to choose lockpick as a starting speciality but had to neglect speech/barter to do it which I find is more helpful.  it's a balancing act for sure.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just need to not lose interest before finally playing the four playable expansions I have this time.


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm getting a little pissed off with all the mini games in GTAIV which apparently piss NPCs off if you don't play darts / go bowling / on dates / socialise with them.
> 
> It's GTAIV ffs. I want to steal cars and kill people not kiss on the back row of the movies.


 
Yeah when I got a text message saying I stood up a friend for a game of airhockey, and had to pull out my phone in a firefighter and got someone's voicemail I gave up.

Also I'm no longer playing GTA until there's fucking sat nav.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

There is sat nav though...


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> There is sat nav though...


 
No. If there's a mission you get a tiny little map. If I want to go to someone's gaff that isn't a mission I'm on my tod, and the next thing you know I'm going the wrong way down the fucking interstate, and looping one of the shagging islands. If I'm going anywhere. I want to open the map, click on a location and as I drive I want to hear a nice voice saying "at the next junction turn left"


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

8den said:


> No. If there's a mission you get a tiny little map. If I want to go to someone's gaff that isn't a mission I'm on my tod, and the next thing you know I'm going the wrong way down the fucking interstate, and looping one of the shagging islands. If I'm going anywhere. I want to open the map, click on a location and as I drive I want to hear a nice voice saying "at the next junction turn left"



You can. Press escape and on the map hold the mouse over where you want to go and press enter to create a way point. To have sat nav permanently on click audio (whilst map is still open) and next to 'gps speech' click so it says 'on'. 

Christ, do you always need your hand holding in order to understand a game?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Besides, you could always pull a cab if driving is too tricky.


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes. Explain again what the "A" and "B" buttons do in Super Mario Brothers.


In my defence I only have "The lost and damned" and that gay tony thingy. The instructions are a bit sparse in the manual and I presume that the game assumes you've played GTA IV as well.

Oh and shut up!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well there's this thing called the internet...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2013)

this thread has made me want to play this again, think il fire it up again...


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Well there's this thing called the internet...


 
Yeah and you're on it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

As are game manuals.


----------



## 8den (Apr 8, 2013)

But if I didn't asked you, you wouldn't get that thrilling ego boost from answering questions that could be found out after a simple googling.

And I wouldn't dream of taking one of the rare pleasures in your life away from you!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

ah, but you didn't ask me. My help was completely unsolicited.


----------



## Random (Apr 9, 2013)

Bah, there must be a bug. The head waiter wouldn't take the fake human meat and the whole dinner party script didn't start, so I just rescued the guy in the meat locker. Still got rep for it, so not too bothered.

If you do Boone's quests all the way, will he still stay with you? I heard that he'll rejoin 1st recon.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2013)

Boone becomes a follower if you want him to (after you sort who stitched his wife up) yeah.


----------



## Random (Apr 9, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Boone becomes a follower if you want him to (after you sort who stitched his wife up) yeah.


It's going to bitter springs I'm worried about. Don't want him to have a flashback and jump in the river or kill himself.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2013)

Could that happen?  Choose another follower then. Or are you roleplaying or something?


----------



## Random (Apr 9, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Could that happen?  Choose another follower then. Or are you roleplaying or something?


 :X


----------



## 8den (Apr 17, 2013)

Have to admit am loving this. Have gotten as far as Nelles with Boone.

Must admit to have ignored all the workbench/campfire stuff/reloading stuff until now, and then looked what a piece of piss it is to make stimpacks and weapons repair kits using the bench.

There's a few thousand wasted bottle caps I'll never see again.


Quick question about skill levels I kept coming across safes/challenges early on that I failed because my barter/repair/lockpick was very low (evened out my skill points at the start and spread the skill points evenly when leveling up. I'm right in thinking I fucked up and should have just chucked 10/15 points into one attribute each time.

Oh I'm at level 13 at this point. Should everything be really hardcore and high level now (50 plus).


I remember why I have avoided RPGs for years and years FF VII on the playstation. I didn't spend fucking hours in the game slaughtering monsters and maxing up my levels before the end and then discovered my characters were too weak to win the game. I don't need to do this shit in Fallout do I?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2013)

I tried to complete the main quest too quickly recently and got my arse handed to me. So yeah, if you try to complete the game too quickly it won't let you.


----------



## 8den (Apr 17, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I tried to complete the main quest too quickly recently and got my arse handed to me. So yeah, if you try to complete the game too quickly it won't let you.


 
I don't mind arsing about in sidequests for a while. The world is fantastic.

What I don't want to do is have to wander into the wasteland and grind away blasting at coyotes and geckos getting XP for XP sake in order to level up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well the level cap without DLCs is 50, so I probably wouldn't attempt to finish the main quest until you're at least past 40 (I was something ridiculous like lvl 17 when I tried).


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 17, 2013)

Can I be a pedant and point out that it's 30 without DLC, 50 with


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Can I be a pedant and point out that it's 30 without DLC, 50 with



Shit  so guess who did a quick google then?


----------



## 8den (Apr 17, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Shit  so guess who did a quick google then?


 
Just out of curiousity is the DLC still available?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2013)

8den said:


> Just out of curiousity is the DLC still available?



It is on steam, yeah. Is that where you bought it? If not you could register it under steam and still get the dlc from there afaik. Otherwise check amazon.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 17, 2013)

the DLCs are worth getting if they're cheap, just for the level cap rise, and also you'll never have to grind to hit the level cap.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> the DLCs are worth getting if they're cheap, just for the level cap rise, and also you'll never have to grind to hit the level cap.



You also start the game with some decent weapons/equipment (and by extension, caps) with a couple of them.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 17, 2013)

you get the pre-order packs then?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2013)

You can buy them as DLC now yeah. I didn't buy them when I first bought the game.


----------



## 8den (Apr 17, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> It is on steam, yeah. Is that where you bought it? If not you could register it under steam and still get the dlc from there afaik. Otherwise check amazon.


 
No playing it on borrowed X-Box while a broken leg heals doesn't have ethernet.


----------



## Random (Apr 18, 2013)

8den said:


> I don't mind arsing about in sidequests for a while. The world is fantastic.
> 
> What I don't want to do is have to wander into the wasteland and grind away blasting at coyotes and geckos getting XP for XP sake in order to level up.


I've been sidequesting and wandering a littel, and now I'm level 22, I've killed Caesar for the lulz, and feel like I'm pretty much ready power-wise to finish the game. I'm now holding off from doing the last quests in order to explore all locations. Unless I get bored with my laptop getting scaldingly hot and pausing every few minutes...

Agree with you on the crafting. I'm kicking myself at letting all that duct tape and wonderglue go and cross that I chose to give the fucking Gunrunners all my scrap metal...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2013)

8den said:
			
		

> No playing it on borrowed X-Box while a broken leg heals doesn't have ethernet.



well you'd need it to have a decent hard drive for starters.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2013)

Random said:
			
		

> Agree with you on the crafting. I'm kicking myself at letting all that duct tape and wonderglue go and cross that I chose to give the fucking Gunrunners all my scrap metal...



The problem though, unless I've missed something, is a lack of anywhere to store anything meaning you have to either use or sell what you have. Apart from followers but that isn't really a lobg term storage solution.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> The problem though, unless I've missed something, is a lack of anywhere to store anything meaning you have to either use or sell what you have. Apart from followers but that isn't really a lobg term storage solution.


 
Psst - hotel.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 18, 2013)

you get a hotel room in the town you meet up with Boone to store stuff in.  I'm pretty sure that Mr House/NCR/Caesar give you living quarters too.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> The problem though, unless I've missed something, is a lack of anywhere to store anything meaning you have to either use or sell what you have. Apart from followers but that isn't really a lobg term storage solution.


 
I use a house in Nipton , one of the rooms has ammunition and device making facilities


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I use a house in Nipton , one of the rooms has ammunition and device making facilities



Does your stuff not disappear? In the elder scroll games unless you 'own' the property you run the risk of the game generating loot and your stuff vanishing in the process.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Does your stuff not disappear? In the elder scroll games unless you 'own' the property you run the risk of the game generating loot and your stuff vanishing in the process.


 
Yes, this exact thing happens if you stash in 'non protected' containers.

edit: In Skyrim I think it is 7 days and then things vanish - I don't know about FNV.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2013)

Seems there's a few places actually

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout:_New_Vegas_player_housing


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Does your stuff not disappear? In the elder scroll games unless you 'own' the property you run the risk of the game generating loot and your stuff vanishing in the process.


 
Nope


----------



## Random (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm a bit stumped with this now. I've killed Mr House, I've wiped out the deathclaws in the quarry, I've wiped out Caesar's fort, and went and killed those loser antisocial powder gangers at their prison too. I've got the Explorer perk, so i can see all the locations. Anywhere I should make a point of visiting?

I may just finish off the game to see the ending. although the NCR now wants me to kill the Bros of Steel, and I've got residual affection for them from Fallout 3. With my 100 in speech I may be able to just talk the tech freaks into pissing off like the Khans.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 24, 2013)

The Bros Of Steel have turned into a right bunch of tits since Fallout 3 - a cull would be doing them a kindness.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you done all the boomers quests?


----------



## Random (Apr 24, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Have you done all the boomers quests?


I think so. Unless there's more besides repairing the solar panels, killing ants, lifting the bomber, etc?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you killed those weird droids on the yonder side of the lake to the dam?


----------



## Random (Apr 24, 2013)

Doesn't ring a bell. Is it any of the locations: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout:_New_Vegas_map ?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2013)

Will check tonight. Maybe they aren't linked to a quest.


----------



## Random (Apr 24, 2013)

What was weird about the droids?

Just seen through browsing the wiki that there's another juicy place of evil to wipe out: Black Mountain Radio super mutants.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2013)

Because they fire something at you that I don't recognise as any in game weapon. Theyre on the north shoreline of that huge lake iirc.


----------



## 8den (Apr 30, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Does your stuff not disappear? In the elder scroll games unless you 'own' the property you run the risk of the game generating loot and your stuff vanishing in the process.


 
No I kept stuff in a brotherhood safe house, my hotel room in Nipton, and in the Presidential suite in the Lucky 38.

Finished the game last night (thank you broken leg). Took the independent new vegas lark. Did end up consulting the wiki a fair bit because of bugs (working off a original X-box 360 disk with no patches) and am frankly amazed that such a game with so many massive bugs got released. For example I was locked in the Remnants Base for ages because of a bug, I had to wait for one of the characters to come into the room and pick pocket the key from them. Similarly I kept getting killed by the Remnants on Hoover Damn, because I was playing the Yes man, and they'd attack me on sight, because technically they were NCR.

Found it tremendously good fun, and frankly was a little disturbed by the fact that I was in my sisters today and saw a load of bobby pins in the bathroom and thought about stealing them for a while but couldn't figure out why. Which probably means I need a break.


----------



## 8den (Apr 30, 2013)

Random said:


> What was weird about the droids?
> 
> Just seen through browsing the wiki that there's another juicy place of evil to wipe out: Black Mountain Radio super mutants.


 
Hard heavily armed Nightskins and Supermutants. The Crashed Veribird at the very south of the map was really fecking tough, with a really shitty prize.


----------



## Random (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, I'm at the sunken beach huts in the south  now, I'll head over now. Me and Boone are in power armour and utterly nails. I'm saying no to the final fight on the dam just to discover all locations and see if there's any more places full of interesting enemies to fight. As long as they're not underground. I used the console just now to cheat my way past Vault 3.


----------



## 8den (May 2, 2013)

There's a place called "The Thorn" just on the inside of the West gate to Freeside, there's a girl running a underground fight club man v beast, you can either fight monsters, bet on fights, or collect eggs for their breeding program. Theres a absolute bastard fight to get some deathclaw eggs in a layer.


----------



## Random (May 2, 2013)

8den said:


> There's a place called "The Thorn" just on the inside of the West gate to Freeside, there's a girl running a underground fight club man v beast, you can either fight monsters, bet on fights, or collect eggs for their breeding program. Theres a absolute bastard fight to get some deathclaw eggs in a layer.


Heh, I already did that... she's a funny one. Something of a "greatest hits" lap of honour kind of quest. I'd already killed the deathclaws and they didn't respawn  I think I remember some near the Khan couriers' camp and spent ages avoiding them during that quest. Time for a remach with my little friend.

edit: I should have gone to the DC lair instead of back to the quarry. Are the monsters still there? Where's the lair?


----------



## Random (May 2, 2013)

Ouch the droids by the vertibird we're hard. Stupid much armour. I backed off to get stealth criticals on them and Boone killed them all


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

I have just bought this. The ultimate edition with all the dlc and what not was £15 so I thought why not?

Never played a Fallout game past an hour or more. What do I need to know?


----------



## 8ball (May 17, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Never played a Fallout game past an hour or more. What do I need to know?


 
You probably know more than most from playing Skyrim.  One tip - avoid cazadores and deathclaws.


----------



## 8den (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have just bought this. The ultimate edition with all the dlc and what not was £15 so I thought why not?
> 
> Never played a Fallout game past an hour or more. What do I need to know?


 
Pump up intelligence/charisma at start up, keep your karma good and accept the fact that you won't be popular with all factions.


----------



## 8ball (May 18, 2013)

8den said:


> Pump up intelligence/charisma at start up, keep your karma good and accept the fact that you won't be popular with all factions.


 
Also, if you played Fallout 3 - ignore the Brotherhood - they've turned into a bunch of twats.

Aside from whatserface - she nice - just ignore the others.  Or kill them.


----------



## 8den (May 18, 2013)

If you kill the Brotherhood Veronica will go off you.

Sod lasers and plasmas. The 10mm SMG pistol is the best one handed gun.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

8ball said:


> Also, if you played Fallout 3 - ignore the Brotherhood - they've turned into a bunch of twats.
> 
> Aside from whatserface - she nice - just ignore the others. Or kill them.


 
I've never been keen on the Brotherhood - quasi-religious bunch of nutters really, they were portrayed all nice and respectable in Fallout 3, but in the larger scheme of things they ain't the good guys, and the folks at Obsidian who wrote FONV (some of whom were involved in earlier pre-BGS Fallout games) know this and portrayed them accordingly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Great tips everyone, thanks.

On the charisma thing - someone else said it's pointless, and to drop it down to 1, and put some in luck (for easy gambling and therefore lots of money). Thoughts?

I'm going to be modding the bejesus out of this. So far just got an ENB going, and I'm wandering around trying to get my bearings, to work out how to not die, etc. But once I've spent a bit of time in it, I'll start over with ALL the mods.

Epona - any modding advice?


----------



## 8den (May 19, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Great tips everyone, thanks.
> 
> On the charisma thing - someone else said it's pointless, and to drop it down to 1, and put some in luck (for easy gambling and therefore lots of money). Thoughts?
> 
> ...


 
Charisma helps w/ speech and barter. Speech checks are v useful.

I never made any cash from gambling. For starts it's about half way through the game before you enter new vegas.

Luck is good for getting criticals in VATS.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 19, 2013)

A very high luck means you'll get banned from most of the casinos quickly, for winning too much. 

It also adds to all skills.  But it's the extra crits that make it worth it.  If you've got a high Int you can get high speech and barter stats, but the extra criticals stay with you for the whole game... combined with various items  like a certain hat, and a certain Woody Guthrie referencing gun and you'll get criticals more often than not with a high luck. 

I would have said pick a weapon type and specialise in that, but with the dlc you can max out all the skills now, whereas you couldn't without them.  Having said that guns > energy weapons...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, I had the tip about focusing on guns to start with. I'm liking the post-apocalyptic wild west feel of using proper guns, so I reckon I'll stick with that for a while.

I managed to get through the tutorial (I took my time). Now I'm doing a bit of modding, textures, bits and bobs, armours, what not. Then I'm going to restart, and head off proper.


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Epona - any modding advice?


 
I don't think I modded New Vegas that much, and I can't check because my old HDD is almost dead so I took it out of my PC (because I don't need a barely useable HDD creating heat in the case!) and I don't have a free caddy right at this moment to check what I had on there, when I find the SATA caddy that I know is around here somewhere I will have a look.

I do recall having an excellent mod that reintroduced Bobblehead collectibles (with a "Wild West" look, and stat boosts similar to FO3) - I love having in game collectibles/treasure hunt type stuff and that will be the first mod I'll be looking for when I next play. There was also a mod that opened up loads of interiors of buildings you can't get into in vanilla (or was that FO3? I think there was a mod for each game? Not entirely certain).

I didn't mod FONV that much because the gameplay IMO doesn't need much adjustment, where the game was slightly weak was in terms of interesting explorable environments and that's not something that is so easily rectified (although in terms of story and faction stuff, the game was way better than FO3)


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2013)

Oh also the best gun in the game (IMO, especially if you are going for a long-range/sniper type build) is an energy weapon (variant on the Gauss Rifle iirc), but it's only available if you DIDN'T take the Wild Wasteland perk. The one that replaces it (alien blaster) if you took that perk is also an energy weapon but more suitable for close range and has extremely limited ammo that you can't make - the unique weapon there if you didn't take that perk just uses ordinary microfusion cells, which you can make at a workbench, it's worth going energy weapon/sniper route if you didn't choose Wild Wasteland perk at startup just for that weapon - and trying to get it as soon as possible. It's a little slow wrt to reloading, but if your stealth is good and you have decent strength and perception (to minimise weapon sway and so you can spot enemies at a decent distance) you can stay hidden at a good distance away during reloading.

Otherwise, the basic energy weapons are quite weak, and you'd be better off avoiding the energy weapons path entirely and going for more conventional guns instead.


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2013)

Here you go, I found it on the Wiki, YCS/186 Gauss Rifle, superb for energy weapons/sniper build:

YCS/186


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2013)

Do people actually use vats then? I tend to ignore it. 

Fallout 3 was a fucker for getting ammo. So I tended to go for melee to circumvent that issue. Which led me to do the same on FONV before discovering it isn't as bad. Still lots of fun to be had with a chainsaw though.


----------



## Epona (May 28, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Do people actually use vats then? I tend to ignore it.
> 
> Fallout 3 was a fucker for getting ammo. So I tended to go for melee to circumvent that issue. Which led me to do the same on FONV before discovering it isn't as bad. Still lots of fun to be had with a chainsaw though.


 
VATS is far better for players coming from more traditional turn-based combat RPGs (which were almost all turn-based at one point) so provides an RPG method of doing combat which is based on character skill rather than player skill, and the old fallout method of Action Points to simulate what you are able to do in a 'turn' of combat (even though turns as such do not exist in the game). People with a background in more FPS type games tend to prefer the player skill method, after all they have quick reactions and good aim due to plenty of practice (and maybe that's why they are able to enjoy shooters!), but not everyone is particularly good at that and it would have been wrong to exclude the RPG fanbase from a Fallout game - hence VATS - don't assume that no-one uses it


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2013)

Epona said:


> VATS is far better for players coming from more traditional turn-based combat RPGs (which were almost all turn-based at one point) so provides an RPG method of doing combat which is based on character skill rather than player skill, and the old fallout method of Action Points to simulate what you are able to do in a 'turn' of combat (even though turns as such do not exist in the game). People with a background in more FPS type games tend to prefer the player skill method, after all they have quick reactions and good aim due to plenty of practice (and maybe that's why they are able to enjoy shooters!), but not everyone is particularly good at that and it would have been wrong to exclude the RPG fanbase from a Fallout game - hence VATS - don't assume that no-one uses it



Cheers for the back story. Any idea why specifically they employed it in Fallout but not Elder scrolls?


----------



## Epona (May 28, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Cheers for the back story. Any idea why specifically they employed it in Fallout but not Elder scrolls?


 
Probably because the Fallout series started out as turn-based combat and had a large fan-base from the first 2 games (plus spin-offs) before BGS took over the franchise. Elder Scrolls has always been BGS and always real time combat, and already had 4 games in the franchise (plus spin-offs) before BGS released Fallout 3 and invented VATS as a form of turn-based combat in an otherwise real time action game. If they'd brought it over from Fallout to Elder Scrolls it could only have been as recently as for Skyrim, and would have looked a ridiculous addition to the series - not to mention that it makes sense in a world with tech but wouldn't in a fantasy setting.

There's also the point that aiming and firing is less of a feature in Elder Scrolls - unlike in Fallout where because of the setting the vast majority of weapon options are firearms, in Elder Scrolls you have far more interesting options for bludgeoning and stabbing which only involves vaguely facing your target and pressing the correct button, and there are area effect spells that don't require a player to have good aim, it's only really archery where aiming is a major feature - not being good at it doesn't exclude you from the vast majority of content and fighting styles, in Fallout it would be far more limiting if you were a bit crap at aiming.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2013)

I've been using VATS now and again, mostly if visibility is low (at range during a sandstorm, for example), but I don't bother with it the majority of the time.

I've got the game looking pretty nice now.

I've restarted twice 

The first time was because I wanted to alter my SPECIAL stats, and really that first run through to Primm was just to get a handle on things while I was modding the game. Also, Cheyenne died during the Powder Ganger shoot-out in Goodsprings.

The second time was because a fucking giant rad-scorpion came into town and murdered Sunny before I'd completed the tutorial. And I didn't have a decent save from any later than just as I was leaving the doc's house for the first time.

So I'm on my way to Primm again now. Stopped off during a sandstorm in the little caravan of the dude who double-crosses you (Barton?), but will push on while it's still at least daylight. Once I've finished my work. Which has backed up because I've been enjoying playing the game too much. And taking pictures. Of course. Taking pictures.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, as I was heading up to check out the Yangtze War Memorial, a fucking cazador came out of nowhere and nearly humped me to death. Well, I'm playing on super-easy at the moment, and I have a really decent shotgun, so I managed to off it with little difficultly, but seriously. Out of nowhere.


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh yeah, as I was heading up to check out the Yangtze War Memorial, a fucking cazador came out of nowhere and nearly humped me to death. Well, I'm playing on super-easy at the moment, and I have a really decent shotgun, so I managed to off it with little difficultly, but seriously. Out of nowhere.


 
They never come _quite_ out of nowhere - there's probably a nest or at least a persistent swarm not too far away, but they get very near the roads sometimes.

Are you playing on hardcore for the RPG element (you can have 'easy hardcore iirc')?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2013)

8ball said:


> They never come _quite_ out of nowhere - there's probably a nest or at least a persistent swarm not too far away, but they get very near the roads sometimes.
> 
> Are you playing on hardcore for the RPG element (you can have 'easy hardcore iirc')?


 
Am I bollocks 

Maybe once I've played through it, or most of it, or enough of it, to not still be wandering around in a distinct daze.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2013)

It's a beautiful game. My only gripe really is that it's a linear game that masquerades as open world. Well, it is open world but not to the extent that Elder Scrolls are. It's not really open until you reach New Vegas and even then the levelling makes wandering off and doing as you please prohibitive.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2013)

8ball said:


> They never come _quite_ out of nowhere - there's probably a nest or at least a persistent swarm not too far away, but they get very near the roads sometimes.


 
I think they might be up in Goodsprings Graveyard. Or that general direction.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2013)

You're pretty much screwed if you try and explore anywhere north of Goodsprings when you start out. You have to head south through Primm.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I think they might be up in Goodsprings Graveyard. Or that general direction.


 


Citizen66 said:


> You're pretty much screwed if you try and explore anywhere north of Goodsprings when you start out. You have to head south through Primm.


 
Yeah, there are big STAY OUT OR DOOOOOOM signs to the north (cazadors are there I think), and a BEWARE, DEATHCLAWS AHEAD sign past the war memorial to the east. There's a little abandoned shack just up from the war memorial, it's not up in the beware area of the map, but I could see how it's possible a cazador could spot you if its pathing had brought it close enough to the edges of there. I certainly spotted nothing while I was there, but then it was inexplicably snowing so visibility wasn't at its best (although nowhere near as bad as when there's a sandstorm). I was very firmly in coyote country when it attacked, but for all I know the fucker could have been stalking me for a while.

I have been told multiple times that there are places you really don't want to go until you're at least level 20-25, but me? I just see that as a challenge


----------



## 8den (May 28, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Do people actually use vats then? I tend to ignore it.
> 
> Fallout 3 was a fucker for getting ammo. So I tended to go for melee to circumvent that issue. Which led me to do the same on FONV before discovering it isn't as bad. Still lots of fun to be had with a chainsaw though.


 
Oh fuck yes VATs is awesome against certain enemies. Its very effective when ammo is low.

Like others have said I've burnt through ammo not using vats. VATS is more effective but it reduces weapon condition faster.

A three round burst with VATs can be awesome.

Also it can save time. Say for example with a blotfly. Trying to hit the fucker without vats can be boring, waste ammo etc.


----------



## 8den (May 28, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, there are big STAY OUT OR DOOOOOOM signs to the north (cazadors are there I think), and a BEWARE, DEATHCLAWS AHEAD sign past the war memorial to the east. There's a little abandoned shack just up from the war memorial, it's not up in the beware area of the map, but I could see how it's possible a cazador could spot you if its pathing had brought it close enough to the edges of there. I certainly spotted nothing while I was there, but then it was inexplicably snowing so visibility wasn't at its best (although nowhere near as bad as when there's a sandstorm). I was very firmly in coyote country when it attacked, but for all I know the fucker could have been stalking me for a while.
> 
> I have been told multiple times that there are places you really don't want to go until you're at least level 20-25, but me? I just see that as a challenge


 Boone really helps. With That Machine. The man can kill anything though he need a partical rifle for deathclaws.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2013)

8den said:


> Oh fuck yes VATs is awesome against certain enemies. Its very effective when ammo is low.
> 
> Like others have said I've burnt through ammo not using vats. VATS is more effective but it reduces weapon condition faster.
> 
> ...


 
My brief experience with bloatflies so far has been to get close enough that they spot you, then they stop buzzing from side to side, and face you - then as the slowly start to make their way over you have enough time to line up your shot. There may well be super evil murder deathking versions of them in other areas that can kill you with their evil special super hearing or something though, so don't listen to me XD


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2013)

8den said:


> Boone really helps. With That Machine. The man can kill anything though he need a partical rifle for deathclaws.


 
I have heard good things of this Boone character. I haven't met a single person I can bring with me yet (although I found ED-E in Nash's shop ... I don't know anything about its story, but I know you can restore it and have it follow you ... I'm looking forward to finding that part out in the game ).


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> My brief experience with bloatflies so far has been to get close enough that they spot you, then they stop buzzing from side to side, and face you - then as the slowly start to make their way over you have enough time to line up your shot. There may well be super evil murder deathking versions of them in other areas that can kill you with their evil special super hearing or something though, so don't listen to me XD


 

They're usually bastards when you haven't spotted them. The later ones poison you which can be a bit inconvenient.


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have heard good things of this Boone character. I haven't met a single person I can bring with me yet (although I found ED-E in Nash's shop ... I don't know anything about its story, but I know you can restore it and have it follow you ... I'm looking forward to finding that part out in the game ).


 
Companions are better in fallout new vegas. If you're not playing hardcore they don't get killed. In Fallout 3 companions get killed v easy which meant once I got dogmeat I kept him in my house pretty much 24/7 (no one kills my dog!)

The companion quests in fallout new vegas are good, and boone is a ace companion


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> They're usually bastards when you haven't spotted them. The later ones poison you which can be a bit inconvenient.


 
Also a good thing about vats is that you can use vats to centre on a target exit vats and then start shooting. V useful in the dark or if you have many people firing at you at close range.


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> They're usually bastards when you haven't spotted them. The later ones poison you which can be a bit inconvenient.


 
Utter cunts they do a phenomonal amount of damage and travel in packs. And annoying the animal friend perk doesn't work on them or death claws. The only thing more annoying is rad scorpions in Fallout 3.

I don't mind killing them, I mind the waste of ammo and weapons degradation that it takes killing them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2013)

8den said:


> Also a good thing about vats is that you can use vats to centre on a target exit vats and then start shooting. V useful in the dark or if you have many people firing at you at close range.


 
That is a ridiculously good tip. I'll use that!



8den said:


> Companions are better in fallout new vegas. If you're not playing hardcore they don't get killed. In Fallout 3 companions get killed v easy which meant once I got dogmeat I kept him in my house pretty much 24/7 (no one kills my dog!)
> 
> The companion quests in fallout new vegas are good, and boone is a ace companion


 
Yeah, I got as far in FO:3 as finding dogmeat,then we went on a bit of a trek and he instantly stood on a landmine. I rage quit and never went back XD


----------



## Citizen66 (May 29, 2013)

IIRC one of the DLC allowed dogmeat to have pups that could be your companions!  Or was it a mod? 

E2a: Dogmeat re-incarnates every time he dies.

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Puppies


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2013)

As I'm on PC I always set Dogmeat to essential using the console (setessential 6a772 1) because I hate it if he dies - he's my only friend in the post-apocalyptic wasteland ffs*. It's actually possible for him to die before you've even found him if you enter the cell where he is being attacked and don't head straight to his location to help him out, so I always set him as essential before I go anywhere near the scrapyard!

C66 is correct, one of the DLCs allows you to take the Puppies! perk so that if Dogmeat dies you get a replacement Dogmeat! When I play a sniper I still leave him at home, but because he sometimes wanders off (in which case he can usually be found outside vault 101) I still set him as essential.

*If he dies it kind of reminds me of I Am Legend (the book, which is great) and it fucks me up a bit


----------



## 8den (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay I just spent 15 quid buying the ultimate edition after finishing the standard edition. I have a problem.


----------

